# السجود



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

لكم السلام

تك 24:52  وكان عندما سمع عبد ابراهيم كلامهم *انه سجد للرب الى الارض.*
 قض 7:15  وكان لما سمع جدعون خبر الحلم وتفسيره *انه سجد* ورجع الى محلّة اسرائيل وقال قوموا لان الرب قد دفع الى يدكم جيش المديانيين.
 2صم 15:32  ولما وصل داود الى القمة حيث *سجد للّه* اذا بحوشاي الاركي قد لقيه ممزق الثوب والتراب على راسه.


 سؤالي هو:

*ماهو مفهوم السجود لديكم؟

و كيف تسجدون؟*​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2010)

*قى هذة النصوص المعنى واحد للسجود فى كل العالم 





*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

السجود للة 

المطانيات 
فى العقيدة المسيحية 

ركن هام جدا 

كحب وليس كعبد 
كحب تتذلل امام كرامة مجد اللة بالمطانيات 

ولانها حب ولانها هامة 
ترتب بصلوات اليوم بالاجبية 

السبع صلوات 

وترتب ايضا بالقانون الروحى لكل مؤمن مع اب الاعتراف 

لان احيانا اب الاعتراف يعطى مطانيات خاصة لارشاد خاص لخطايا معينة 

عموما 
المطانيات لها مكانة خاصة فى العبادة بالعقيدة المسيحية 

:download:

*كلمة ميطانية prostration هي كلمة يونانية تعني التوبة أو تغيير النية ومراجعة الضمير. سواء أكان ضميرنا من نحو **الله** أو من نحو الآخرين. حيث تُقدَّم الميطانيه أمام الله على مستوى خاص، بينما تقدَّم للآخرين، وإنما على مستوى آخر.*
*في معناها الأول تأتي الميطانية كتعبير عن التذلل والانسحاق والخضوع التام والتعبير عن الندم والرغبة في نوال البركة والصفح، حيث تلامس الجبهة التراب، تتذكر أنها من تراب الأرض جُبِلَت، فتستجلب مراحم الله على ضعف الطبيعة البشرية.*





*

*





*ولكن الميطانية في أروع صورها هي الانسكاب عند قدمي اللة **، لتقديم كل ما يملكه الساجد من حب وعاطفة وامتنان أمامه. لذلك فإن السجود يكون مبهجاً، تكتنفه عاطفة روحية جياشة من نحو الله.. فيقول مار إسحق: "كلما استنار الإنسان في **الصلاة**، كلما شعر بضرورة وأهمية عمل الميطانيات ويحلو له الثبات فيها، فكلما يرفع رأسه ينجذب من فرط حرارة قلبه للسجود؛ لأنه يحس بمعونة قوية في ذلك ويزداد فرحه وتنعمه".*
*الميطانية أيضاً هي حركة شخصية مختصرة للعبادة، وهي اعتراف عملي بسيادة الله وخضوعنا له؛ فإن عمل **الميطانيات** هو تدبير قائم بذاته **كطقس** عبادة لله، إذا توافر مع أدائها انسحاق القلب والشعور بالمهابة قدام الله أثناء السجود. والميطانية هي الوسيلة التي نعبر بها عن طرحنا لهمومنا ومتاعبنا وأثقالنا، وذلك عند قدمي المسيح الذي قال: "تعالوا إليّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أريحكم" (**إنجيل متى **28:**11**). *

*

*​*وتمارَس الميطانية أيضاً للاستعطاف، وإطفاء لهيب الغضب، وامتصاص شحنة الكبرياء، وتهدئة المشاعر المضطربة، على أن تقدم الميطانية بصدق وعن قلب منسحق. وعندما نصنع ميطانية أمام آخر يتغير فكرنا من نحوه، ونغير فكره من نحونا، ونبدد الخيالات من جهته ونطرد الأفكار المزعجة عنه.*
*وفي التدبير الرهباني، شاعت الميطانية -إلى جانب ما سبق- لتعبر عن أدب رهباني سليم.. كنوع من التوسل لتتميم أمر ما، أو في المقابلات كنوع من الوقار والخشوع والمحبة.*
*وبهذا فإن الميطانيه ليست حركة جسدية فحسب، ولكنها حركة قلب منسحق وضمير تائب وجسد يقدم نفسه ذبيحة حية لله، إما في هيكله المقدس أو لصورة الله في الآخرين، فهي تبدأ في الداخل..*

*

*​*الميطانيات و الصحة الجسدية:*
*كذلك فإن الميطانيات مفيدة أيضاً للجسد، على أننا لا نمارسها كرياضة جسدية، ومع ذلك فهي مفيدة لا سيما في الصباح؛ حيث يحتاج الجسم أيضاً إلى نشاط وتحريك لدورته الدموية، وجعله مستعداً لمزاولة نشاطه اليومي بشكل أفضل**.** هذا المقال من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*واليوم يقول أخصائيو العلاج الطبيعي أن الميطانيات التي يصنعها **الرهبان** وبعض من الذين في العالم، تقدم فائدة جسدية كبيرة للجسم؛ إذ تجعله في حالة لياقة بدنية مستمرة وتخلصه من الترهّل وتجنبه الكثير من أمراض العمود الفقري، إذا مورِسَت بطريقة سليمة.*

*

*​*أنواع الميطانيات و ممارستها:*
*الميطانية ليست مجرد إنحناء أو ركوع أو انطراح، ولكنها حركة من أعلى إلى أسفل تعقبها حركة مضادة: من أسفل إلى أعلى. فعندما يحني الساجد ركبته فإنه يشعر في داخله أنه بالخطية تذلل وانحدر من أعلى، ويكرر ذلك بحسب العدد الذي ينصحه به أبوه الروحي، ومن هنا تمثل الميطانية حركة الحياة.. حركة الجهاد المستمر، بالتهاون نسقط وبالثقة في المسيح نقوم ونسقيم..*
*وللميطانية ثلاثة أشكال:*
*1- التطامن بالرأس: أو مجرد إحناء الرأس بينما الجسم يكون منتصباً، مع ضم اليدين إلى الصدر، إما في شكل **الصليب** أو ضمّهما مستويين إحداهما على الأخرى، ووضعهما معاً على الصدر، وهو ما يحدث في **القداس الإلهي** عدة مرات، عندما ينادي **الشماس** على الشعب: "**احنوا رؤوسكم للرب**" (ستجد نص القداسات الإلهية موجودة هنا بموقع الأنبا تكلا)، وذلك عدة مرات سواء عند قراءة **التحاليل** في نهاية **رفع البخور**، أو عندما يخضعون برؤوسهم عند **تحليل الخدام**..*
*2- الركوع: وتنتشر هذه الطريقة أكثر بين رهبان الغرب، حيث يطلق عليه Semi-prostration أي نصف ميطانية أو ميطانيه جزئية، وفيها يركع المصلي على ركبتيه، بينما ترتفع يداه لأعلى في شكل الابتهال.*
*3- السجود: أو الميطانية الكاملة Full Prostration، وهي السجود الكامل حيث تلامس الجبهة الأرض. وتمارس **الكنيسة** هذا النوع من السجود الكامل عدة مرات في القداس الإلهي؛ فعند حلول **الروح القدس** على الأسرار في لحظات مهيبة يسجد الشعب..*
*ويفضل أن يركع المصلّي إلى أسفل أولاً، ومن ثم ينحني إلى الأمام، والقيام مرة أخرى على نفس النحو، حيث لا تؤثر كثرة الميطانيات على صحة الساجد، لا سيما عموده الفقري، مع ملاحظة ان تكون هناك وقفة قصيرة بين الميطانية والأخرى، حتى لا تتلاحق الأنفاس وينهك الجسد سريعاً. وإنما تُصنَع المطانية برشاقة واتزان، مع فرد الجسد مستقيماً تماماً عند الوقوف.*
*يلاحَظ أيضاً عند السجود أن تضم قبضة اليد بحيث يؤلف إصبع الإبهام مع الثلث السفلي من إصبع السبابة: شكل الصليب. ففي ذلك يكمن معنى الاستعداد والإرادة والقوة، والعبادة بنشاط. كما أن عظام اليد لا تُرهَق بهذه الطريقة، ذلك بالمقارنة مع الطريقة الخاطئة في السجود بفرد الأصابع.*
*وإذا لاحَظ المصلي أن أصابع اليد قد بدأ يظهر فيها بعض التيبّس عند نهاية العقلات في ظهر اليد بصورة ملحوظة، يمكنه عندئذ التركيز في السجود على بطن اليد، مع الاحتفاظ بوضع اليد على النحو المذكور.*

*

*​*ولكن هناك شكل جديد من الميطانيات، أخذ في الانتشار في الآونة الأخيرة، وهو مؤسف ولا موضع له، لا في **الكتاب المقدس**، ولا في تراث الآباء؛ وهو مجرد الانحناء لتلامس أطراف أصابع اليد اليمنى الأرض، أمام **الهيكل** أو **أجساد القديسين** أو **الآباء الأساقفة**. ويعلل البعض ذلك بضيق الوقت وزيادة الأعداد الراغبة في نوال بركة الآباء الأساقفة أو الاضطرار إلى عمل ذلك في الطرق مما لا يتناسب معه عمل الميطانية الكاملة.*
*ومن هنا يمكن أن يكون وضع الميطانية الكلمة وطقسياً بالنسبة للآباء الأساقفة هو داخل الكنيسة، بينما يكتفى خارج الكنيسة بالانحناء بشكل لائق. ولكن يجب ألا يكون ذلك -أي مجرد الانحناء- هو شكل الميطانية في المخدع.*

*

*​*وشكل آخر من السجود يمارسه الإنسان عندما تكون نفسه مرة للغاية، كمن لم تعد له قوة على الوقوف أو الطلب والابتهال، وفي هذا تعبير عن عظم شوقه أو انكسار قلبه، ويخر على وجهه إلى الأرض.. ولهذا أمثلة في الكتاب المقدس (**إنجيل مرقس** 35:**14**؛ **ملوك الأول** 42:**18**؛ **لوقا** 12:**5**).*

*أنواع أخرى من الميطانيات:*
*تصنع المطانيات أيضاً أمام أجساد القديسين في أي وقت من النهار، حيث فيها التكريم لأصفياء الله.. فقد وُجد السجود بدافع التكريم في الكتاب المقدس.. كما نسجد أمام **الآباء البطاركة** والأساقفة للتبجيل والاحترام على النحو السابق، باعتبار أن الأسقف هو ممثل **للسيد المسيح**، ولذلك فإننا نحتفل بأجساد القديسين ونستقبلهم وكذلك الآباء الأساقفة، بألحان هي موجهة في الأصل إلى السيد المسيح نفسه؛ مثل لحن إبؤرو (لحن يا ملك السلام)، و لحن إك إزمارؤوت (لحن مبارك أنت)، و لحن إفلوجيمينوس (المبارك).. وهي ألحان تخص الله وحده.*
*ويمكن السجود أمام الآخرين ممن نشعر أننا أسأنا إليهم، وهو الأمر الذي يرد كثيراً في **قصص** الآباء، حيث ننسحق أمام الآخر ونطلب الصفح، تماماً مثلما نسجد أمام الله لطلب الغفران..*
*ويستخدم كثير من المدبرين هذا التدبير أيضاً بخصوص الوقوع في بعض الخطايا الصعبة؛ إذ يربطون بين الحروب النجسة مثلاً والكبرياء، فينصحون الخاطئ بعمل عدد من الميطانيات لعدة أيام يصاحبها **أصوام** و**صلوات**، علّ باتضاع الجسد تتضع الروح وتخفّ الحرب..*
*ولكن على المدبرين الانتباه إلى أنه قد يتحول تدبير الميطانيات إلى عقوبة بالنسبة للبعض! مما يؤدي إلى عواقب وخيمة، فتضيع حلاوتها وتصبح عبئاً يسعى في التخلص منه.*

*

*​*عدد الميطانيات:*
*إن عمل الميطانيات **على النحو الذي شرحناه** (في السجود الكامل) يفسر لنا كيف كان الآباء يصنعون مئات الميطانيات بل آلافاً في بعض الأحيان في اليوم الواحد، دون إرهاق شديد للجسد أو إساءة إليه، فهو وزنة يجب علينا المحافظة عليها.*
*إن السجود المتواتر يصاحب الصلاة والسهر ويرتبط به جداً في التدبير الروحي.. وهناك الكثير من الأمثلة من **قصص القديسين** وكتابات الآباء الأول حول عدد الميطانيات..*
*ولكن الأمر يحتاج إلى تدرّج، وليبدأ المصلي المبتدئ في عمل الميطانيات، بإثنتى عشر ميطانية، بالاتفاق مع الأب الروحي. فإذا كان أب **الاعتراف** ممن يشفقون على أولادهم من كثرة التعب، فعلى الشخص نفسه أن يعرض رغبته على أب اعترافه في اشتياقة إلى تذوق حلاوة الميطانيات، على ألا يزيد العدد المتفق عليه دون الرجوع إليه، وبعد مرور مدة لا تقل عن السنة من بداية ممارسة العدد الأول.*
*أو من الممكن أن يبدأ الإنسان بعمل عشر ميطانيات، يزيد عليها واحدة كل أسبوع أو اسبوعين حتى يصل إلى خمسين ميطانية مثلاً.**.** هذا المقال من موقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا.*
*ويقول أحد الآباء المباركين أنه يمكن للمصلي أن يضرب ميطانية واحدة في بداية الصلاة، ثم بعد نهاية كل **مزمور**.. أو عند كل كلمة سجود ترد في الصلاة.. ولكن يحسن أن تكون الميطانيات مجتمعة، تضرب قبل البدء في الصلاة أو عقب الصلاة في شكل دفعة واحدة، إذ يشعر المجاهد معها بلذة روحية كبيرة.*
*ويعتبر العدد المتوسط والمناسب للشخص العادي، هو ثلاثين ميطانية أو ثلاثة وثلاثين، لا تزيد إلا مع استثناءات قليلة، ذلك بالنسبة للشخص الذي يحيا في العالم. أما بالنسبة للراهب فإنها تزيد عن ذلك كثيراً، وبالتدريج، كما أن **الراهب** يدخل في تدبير روحي مختلف.*
*ويمكن تقسيم الميطانيات (بالنسبة للمبتدئ) إلى عدة دفعات، ولتكن الدفعة الأولى للشكر والتسبيح، والثانية لأجل تقديم التوبة، والثالثة للصلاة عن الآخرين، وأما الرابعة فيمكن تخصيصها لأجل أمر ما بعينه.*

*

*​*متى تنصع الميطانيات (أوقات ممارستها):*
*يُعَد الوقت المناسب للميطانيات هو الصباح الباكر، وقبل صلاة باكر، أو عقبها مباشرة، بحيث يعطي المصلي لله باكورة الجهد في اليوم (القوة الجسدية)، وقبل استخدام هذا الجهد في أي أعمال أو اهتمامات أخرى. كما أن هذا الوقت مناسب كحركة جسدية أو نشاط جسدي مع بطن خالية من الطعام، ومع ذلك فلا مانع من توزيعها على فترات من النهار -لاسيما مع الأعداد الكبيرة- على ألا تُصنَع بعد الأكل مباشرة، وإنما بعد مرور ساعتين على الأقل. ولكن، وبما أن الميطانية هي عمل نسكي، فمن المناسب جداً أن تصنع مع الصوم المقرون بالصلاة.*

*

*​*أوقات لا تجوز فيها الميطانيات:*
*أما الأوقات التي لا يجوز فيها عمل الميطانيات كسلوك نسكي وتعبير عن الانسحاق، فهي أيام السبوت والآحاد و**الأعياد السيدية**. وكذلك الفترة من **عيد الميلاد** وحتى **عيد الختان**، وأيضاً الفترة من **عيد النيروز** وحتى **عيد الصليب**، إضافة إلى **الخمسين المقدسة** عقب **عيد القيامة**. فهي أيام فرح لا يناسبها التذلل والانسحاق. وأما الأيام التي نتناول فيها من **الأسرار المقدسة**، فإنه لا تجوز فيها أيضاً الميطانيات، إلا إذا كان الشخص حريصاً وقام بعملها قبل بدء **القداس الإلهي**. غير أن **التناول** أيضاً لا يمنع السجود أمام هيكل الله وكذلك في بداية الصلاة في المخدع.*
*كما يُعفى من الميطانيات كل من **المريض** ومن يعاني آلاماً في العمود الفقري والمتقدم في السن (إن كانت قوته الجسدية لا تسمح بذلك). *





*المصدر *

*http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/04-Questions-Related-to-Spiritual-Issues__Ro7eyat-3amma/047-Coptic-Prostration-****nia.html*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

*ماهى* *الصلوات* *التى* [URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/aoaeae-yi-caotho/20342-acai-caoaaece-caei-ethca-ceaeca-uaa-caaocaeice.html"]*تقال* [/URL][URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/aoaeae-yi-caotho/20342-acai-caoaaece-caei-ethca-ceaeca-uaa-caaocaeice.html"]*اثناء* [/URL]*عمل* [URL="http://ch-joy.com/vb/aoaeae-yi-caotho/20342-acai-caoaaece-caei-ethca-ceaeca-uaa-caaocaeice.html"]*المطانيات* [/URL]؟




يمكن ان تكون صلاة تذلل امام الله , واعتراف بالخطايا امامه , مع طلب الرحمة .


فى كل مطانية يعترف المصلى بخطية , ويدين نفسه امام الله " ارحمنى يالله , انا
فعلت كدا ...... " .


كما يمكن ان تكون صلوات شكر , يتدكر فيها الانسان مراحم الله عليه , او على احبائه
وفى كل مطانية يتدكر بعض احسانات الله ...


ويمكن ان تكون صلوات طلبات , يدكر فيها المصلى مايريده لنفسه او لغيره او
للكنيسة .


ويمكن ان تصحب *المطانيات* بأى نوع من *الصلوات*



*المصدر *

*http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=eg*


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *قى هذة النصوص المعنى واحد للسجود فى كل العالم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



رد جميل جدا و واضح وضوح الشمس ...

.سؤالي:

* لماذا لا تسجدون لله بهذه الطريقة عندما تصلون؟
*
ملاحضة: معي الأن صديق مسيحي إيطالي.


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *
> 
> *



*على الأقل بهذه الطريقة

لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في الكنيسة
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2010)

> *لماذا لا تسجدون لله بهذه الطريقة عندما تصلون؟*


*وانت مفهومك ايه عن الصلاة فى المسيحية
مجرد حركات ايروبكس بنعملها علشان خشونة الركبة؟؟؟؟
السجود هو قمة الحب الموجه لنا لله 
لان قمة الحب هو العبادة 
ومش مجرد انحناء جسدى وبقلبى روحى يسجدان للاله الحى 
مش حركات طالع نازل لمجرد انه قالك تعمل كدا وكانه اله ناقص محتاج حد يسجدله علشان يرضى غروره
*


> ملاحضة: معي الأن صديق مسيحي إيطالي.


*سلملى عليه كتير*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2010)

> *على الأقل بهذه الطريقة
> 
> لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في الكنيسة*


*والصلاة مقتصرة على القداس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل الوقوف ممنوع فى الصلاة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل الوقوف بخشوع لا يمثل ملئ الروحانية؟؟؟؟؟
وهل انحناء الهامة امام الله لا يمثل سجود وخضوع للاله الحى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومين قال ان الناس لا يسجدوا اثناء القداس؟؟؟؟؟
ومين قال ان السجود مقتصر على الجسد ؟متعرفش سجود القلب والروح والخشوع امام الله؟؟؟؟
عزيزى الصلاة مش فرض ولا حركات الصلاة فلسفة عميقة جعلت اناس يعيشون بها فى السماء وهم مازلوا فى قيود الجسد
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2010)

*كثيرون من يصلون بعمق سجودهم جزء لا ينفصل من صلاتهم كل واحد على حسب درجته الروحية 
والسجود موجود منذ الازل وملائكة الله انفسهم يخرون ساجدين امام العرش اعلانا لكرامة الله ومجده وانه وحده مستحق السجود
** يَخِرُّ الأَرْبَعَةُ وَالْعِشْرُونَ شَيْخًا قُدَّامَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ، وَيَسْجُدُونَ لِلْحَيِّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ، وَيَطْرَحُونَ أَكَالِيلَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ قَائِلِينَ:*
*11 «أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ».*


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

*لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في  الكنيسة*


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

وليس كما في الصوؤة الثانية على الأقل..... أنت تخاطب ربك الذي خلقك


----------



## tasoni queena (7 مايو 2010)

*



لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في الكنيسة 

أنقر للتوسيع...



فى سجود فى الكنيسة زى ما قاللك اخى شمس الحق

وفى سجود واحنا جالسين

وفى سجود مطانيات زى الصور

وكلهم بنصليهم فى الكنيسة وبراها*​


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2010)

> *لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في  الكنيسة*


*طيب والجلوس والوقوف ماله يا ابنى
كفر وزندقة يعنى؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 مايو 2010)

> وليس كما في الصوؤة الثانية على الأقل..... أنت تخاطب ربك الذي خلقك


*طيب وانت دخلت كنايس وعشت جواها علشان تالف
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا ايه علاقة مخاطبة ربى بانى اسجد ولا مسجدش
ولا عايزنى انقب الارض واصلى الفرض
وابقى حرامى واروح اصلى
وياترى ربك عايز قلبك ولا شكلك ونضافتك الجسدية وحركاتك تكون مظبوطة ولو ممشتش زى مهو عايز ياويلك ويا سواد ليلك 
*


----------



## peter88 (7 مايو 2010)

هل المهم عندك هو شكل العبادة ازاى؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
...............................................​ 
الهنا مش بيحب المظاهر
السيد المسيح بيقول كده عن العبادة الشكلية:​ 




> وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ!
> لأَنَّكُمْ تُشْبِهُونَ قُبُورًا مُبَيَّضَةً تَظْهَرُ مِنْ خَارِجٍ جَمِيلَةً،
> وَهِيَ مِنْ دَاخِل مَمْلُوءَةٌ عِظَامَ أَمْوَاتٍ وَكُلَّ نَجَاسَةٍ.​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

اخ مسلم 

عمق المسيحية كلها 
بصلاة المخدع 

متى صليت فاغلق بابك وابيك الذى فى الخفاء يجازيك علانية 

فالمسيحية تهتم بالداخل وبعمق العلاقة مع اللة بحب وليس بشكلية 
العبادة على النواصى وبالميكرفونات 


الصلاة الجماعية لها نظام خاص وهو القداس 

وللفرد فى الصلاة الجماعية الحرية الكاملة للانطلاق الروحى مع روعة ابداع الصلاة 
وليس التركيز على الشكل الخارجى والمظهرية بالعبادة


----------



## AZIZ50 (7 مايو 2010)

_*



يوحنا : 4
21 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ، صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، لاَ فِي هذَا الْجَبَلِ، وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ.
22 أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ، أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ . لأَنَّ الْخَلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ.
23 وَلكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ، وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ، لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ

أنقر للتوسيع...

*__*.*_


_*شكرا للسؤال وشكرا لكل من رد*_


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

muslum

مطلوب منك الآتي :
1. أن تقول لنا كيف عرفت اننا لا نسجد بهذه الطريقة في بيوتنا وكنائسنا ؟
2. أن تحضر لي نصاً يقول كيفية السجود ...


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *في معناها الأول تأتي الميطانية كتعبير عن التذلل والانسحاق والخضوع التام والتعبير عن الندم والرغبة في نوال البركة والصفح، حيث تلامس الجبهة التراب، تتذكر أنها من تراب الأرض جُبِلَت، فتستجلب مراحم الله على ضعف الطبيعة البشرية.*
> 
> *
> 
> *


*
جميل هذا الكلام ... لماذا لا تعملون به في الكنائس؟
لماذا تجلسون على الكراسي الموجودة؟
*​


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

*في البداية شكرا لك من رد على سؤالي و أجابني عن مفهوم السجود لديكم.. 
و رأيت من إجاباتكم ما يثلج الصدر 
*​


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

......................................


*أولا**سؤالي كان:*​



*ماهو مفهوم السجود لديكم؟*​
​


*و كيف تسجدون؟*​





*هذا يوضح أني*​



*لم أقل أني أعرف* *السجود* *لديكم* ​

*في بيوتكم أو كنائسكم*​


*و لهذا الغرض سألت*.​




*ف**لا تبني سؤالك على ما لم أقل أو أكتب *​


*أو أقصد حتى.*​
​



*ثانيا* *ما دفعني لسؤال: *​

​


*لماذا لا تسجدون لله بهذه الطريقة عندما تصلون؟ *​

*لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في الكنيسة؟*​


*كان*​





*استنادا على الردود **و الصور **المرفقة*​


*ثــالثا*​




*وضعت آيات بالسؤال للسؤال عن السجود وليس لأبرهن كيفية السجود *​
​
​
​
​



*أرجوك *

*الأمر ليس هزيمة و نصر أو منافسة *
*الأمر أسمى من ذلك بكثير*​


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

*كلام جميل أردت أن أعيده*
*
و أسأل*

*لماذا لا تعملون به في الكنائس؟
لماذا تجلسون على الكراسي الموجودة؟*
​


asmicheal قال:


> *في معناها الأول تأتي الميطانية كتعبير عن التذلل والانسحاق والخضوع التام والتعبير عن الندم والرغبة في نوال البركة والصفح، حيث تلامس الجبهة التراب، تتذكر أنها من تراب الأرض جُبِلَت، فتستجلب مراحم الله على ضعف الطبيعة البشرية.*
> 
> *
> 
> *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

تعليق عام على كلامك : انك ماعندكش رد وفعلا انا سائل عشان كدة لأنك بتغالط من غير علم
اوك هاعديها 




> *أولا**سؤالي كان:*





> *ماهو مفهوم السجود لديكم؟*
> ​
> 
> *و كيف تسجدون؟*​


 
وكالعادة ردينا على اول سؤالين ليك اللى هما فوق دول 
ولكنك دخلت فى سكة تانى لما سألت عن اننا مش بنسجد كدة ليه ودة سؤال تانى 
ومعنى انك بتقول اننا مش بنعمل كدة معناها انك عارف احنا بنعمل اية ودة اللى انا سألت عشانه 
لأننا بنسجد




> *هذا يوضح أني*





> *لم أقل أني أعرف* *السجود* *لديكم*​



فعلا أنت لم تقل ولكن انت أوضحت انك عارف اننا مش بنسجد بالطريقة دى !!!!



> *ف**لا تبني سؤالك على ما لم أقل أو أكتب *





> *أو أقصد حتى.*​


 

هنا أنت كذااااااااااااااااب

لانك بالعربي سألت


> *لماذا لا تسجدون لله بهذه الطريقة عندما تصلون؟*


 
فمين اللى قال لك أننا " لا نسجد " ؟؟؟؟​ 
هناك فرق بين الإستفسار عن طريقة السجود إذا كنا نعمل بها ام لا
وبين​ 
أن تسألنا أننا لماذا لا نسجد
فأنت اقررت اننا لا نسجد وفقط تسأل عن السبب وهذا خاطئ اساسا​ 



> *ثانيا* *ما دفعني لسؤال: *​


​ 
هذا في حد ذاته خطأ انت الآن اعترفت به
إذ ان السؤال الاول لك تم الأجابة عليه ولكن هذا السؤال هو السؤال لثاني وبالتالى كل سؤال يجر الى سؤال​ 

*# ....................................... #*​ 



> *ثــالثا*





> *وضعت آيات بالسؤال للسؤال عن السجود وليس لأبرهن كيفية السجود *​


 

وضعت ايات موجود بها كلمة " فسجد " او ما شابه ولكن انت تسأل عن " الطريقة " وليس عن مجرد السجود 


​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

muslum قال:


> *كلام جميل أردت أن أعيده*​
> 
> *و أسأل*​
> *لماذا لا تعملون به في الكنائس؟*
> *لماذا تجلسون على الكراسي الموجودة؟*​


 :download:

ايوة   اخ مسلم  اسفة لم ارى تعليق حضرتك الا الان 

  الكراسى بالكنائس 

لان الصلاة الجماعية القداس 

مدتة 3 ساعات وليس ربع ساعة ونمشى 

فلضعف احتمالنا البشرى 
وللنظام 
ولان المساحة المسموحة لنا قليلة 
فكنيسة واحدة او اثنتين بمنطقة سكنية تخدم ا لملايين من المسيحيين



وضعت الكراسى للمتعبين والمرضى 

والاصول 
الموجودة بالاديرة 
ان تحضر القداس واقفا ال 3 ساعات او اكثر 
وتكون المساحة المتاحة كافية للسجود الكامل الى الارض 

واكرر 

المسيحية تهتم بعمق العبادة والصلة باللة وليس شكلية العبادة ومظاهرها


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

> *لماذا لا تعملون به في الكنائس؟*





> *لماذا تجلسون على الكراسي الموجودة؟*​


 

هل انت عاقل ؟؟؟

مين اللى قال لك اننا لا نعمل به ؟؟؟​ 

*# ....................................... #*
​​​
*# ....................................... #*​​
​ 
اى كلمة قولها حط دليل عليها​ 

*# ....................................... #*​ ​


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> ولكنك دخلت فى سكة تانى *لما سألت عن اننا مش بنسجد كدة ليه ودة سؤال تانى*




​


molka molkan قال:


> ومعنى انك بتقول اننا مش بنعمل كدة معناها انك عارف احنا بنعمل اية ودة اللى انا سألت عشانه
> لأننا بنسجد


* السؤال الثاني وجد لما عرفت معنى السجود  لديكم* *يعني* *بعد ردود الأصدقاء* *و يعدها  سألت:
**
لماذا لا تسجدون لله بهذه الطريقة  عندما تصلون؟ 
**لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في  الكنيسة؟*
*لماذا لا تعملون به في الكنائس؟
لماذا تجلسون على الكراسي الموجودة؟*





molka molkan قال:


> فعلا أنت لم تقل ولكن انت أوضحت انك عارف اننا مش بنسجد بالطريقة دى !!!!



*نفس الإجابة التي سبقت*




molka molkan قال:


> هنا أنت كذااااااااااااااااب



*هنا لا يحق لك أن تهين أي شخص لانه بالإمكان ان يكون أفضل منك قانصحك أن تبتعد عن هذه العادة القذرة لئلا تخسر الكثير ممن حولك
*




molka molkan قال:


> وضعت ايات موجود بها كلمة " فسجد " او ما شابه ولكن انت تسأل عن *" الطريقة "* وليس عن مجرد السجود



*و سؤالي ماذا كان؟
أليس هذا:*

*ماهو مفهوم السجود لديكم؟*​* 
**و كيف تسجدون؟*

​


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ايوة   اخ مسلم  اسفة لم ارى تعليق حضرتك الا الان
> 
> ...



*أهل بك .. كيف حالك؟*

*مشكور على الرد و لكن ما قلته قد ينطبق على مصر لعدم توفر الكنائس و لكن ليس على البلدان الأوروبية..

 فالكنائس هنالك عديدة و واسعة أيضا حيث يمكن ان تتسع بكثير من المصلين *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

> * السؤال الثاني وجد لما عرفت معنى السجود لديكم* *يعني* *بعد ردود الأصدقاء* *و يعدها سألت:*


 
ودة اساسا ممنوع انك تسأل سؤالين ...

وبرضوا بتهرب 
مين اللى عرفك اننا مش بنسجد بالطريقة دى في الكنيسة عشان تسأل ليه احنا مش بنسجد بيها ؟؟؟

فاهم ؟




> *لماذا لا تسجدون لله بهذه الطريقة عندما تصلون؟ *
> *لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في الكنيسة؟*
> *لماذا لا تعملون به في الكنائس؟*
> *لماذا تجلسون على الكراسي الموجودة؟*


 
مين اللى قال لك الكلام اللى بالأحمر دة ؟؟

بطريقة اخرى : مين اللى قال لك اننا مش بنعمل الا كدة ؟



> *نفس الإجابة التي سبقت*


نفس ردي اللى فات​ 


> *هنا لا يحق لك أن تهين أي شخص لانه بالإمكان ان يكون أفضل منك قانصحك أن تبتعد عن هذه العادة القذرة لئلا تخسر الكثير ممن حولك*


 


*# .................................. #*

وانا اثبته ولم ادعي عليك​ 
*# .................................. #*​


> *و سؤالي ماذا كان؟*





> *أليس هذا:*
> 
> 
> *ماهو مفهوم السجود لديكم؟*
> ...




كذاااااااااااااااااااااب
بل كان​ 


> *لماذا لا تسجدون لله بهذه الطريقة عندما تصلون؟ *





> *لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في الكنيسة؟*​
> *لماذا لا تعملون به في الكنائس؟*
> 
> *لماذا تجلسون على الكراسي الموجودة؟*​




​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

muslum قال:


> *أهل بك .. كيف حالك؟*​
> 
> *مشكور على الرد و لكن ما قلته قد ينطبق على مصر لعدم توفر الكنائس و لكن ليس على البلدان الأوروبية..*​
> *فالكنائس هنالك عديدة و واسعة أيضا حيث يمكن ان تتسع بكثير من المصلين *​





*:download:*

التعب والضعف الانسانى البشرى 

3ساعات وقوف

لا علاقة لة بالشرق او بالغرب 

والاستفاضة برايى كنوع من التامل وليس قانون 


العبرة ان العبادة  لتصل الى اللة بحب وليس بفرض او شكليات اخ مسلم 



*وعموما *



*ان الكتاب المقدس لم يدون به كل ما يتعلق بأمور العبادة وترتيبها وانما ترك الر ب ذلك للرسل بعد ما علمهم_لمدة اربعين يوما بعد القيامة_عما يجب ان يفعلوه(أع 3:1)وتستمد الكنيسة تعليمها من التقليد الرسولي الذي اجمعت عليه الكنائس الشرقية والغربية "التقليدية"وسارت علي تلك الطقوس الي الآن (ولا سيما في مصر) .*

*وبالاختصار قد استمدت الكنيسة تعاليمها الطقسية من الأباء وانتقلت الي الاجيال التالية كما قال المرنم"اللهم بأذاننا قد سمعنا آباؤنا أخبرونا بعمل عملته في أيامهم منذ القدم" (مز 1:44)*

*وقد سارت المسيحية سنوات_قبل كتابة الأناجيل_ علي التقليد الشفاهي حيث وصلت كلمات المسيح للمؤمنين بالتلقين "الشفاهي" (2 يو12, 2 تي 2:2, 1تي20:6), وقد قال القديس بولس "ما تعلمتموه_ورأيتموه في_فهذا افعلوه" (في9:4) وأشار القديس بطرس الي ضرورة التمسك بما قاله السابقون*
*(2بط2:3)وحذر القديس بولس المؤمنين لكي "يتجنبوا كل أخ يسلك بلا ترتيب(طقسي) وليس حسب التقليد الذي أخذه منا"*
*(2تس6:3) وقد امتدحهم علي تمسكهم بالتقاليد الرسولية "تحفظون التقاليد كما سلمتها اليكم" (1كو7:11)*

*ويذكر استاذنا القمص منقريوس عوض الله(منارة الأقداس في شرح طقوس الكنيسة والقداس) ان البروتستانت قد استبدلوا*
*_في الترجمة البيروتية الحالية_كلمة"التقاليد" بكلمة"التعاليم" بينما كانت طبعة الكتاب المقدس_الخاصة بهم سنة1680 م_*
*تذكر كلمة "التقاليد" بدلا من كلمة "التعاليم" ولازالت الشواهد الموجودة (هوامش)الطبعة الحالية تذكر كلمة التقاليد.*

*وقال العلامة اوريجانوس:"انني عرفت من _التقليد_ الأناجيل الأربعة وأنها وحدها (السليمة والقانونية)..."وقال القديس باسليوس " اذا اهملت التقاليد غير المكتوبة لأصاب الاناجيل مضرة" (لأنها كانت مكملة لها) وقال القديس اغسطينوس: "اني ما كنت أؤمن بالأناجيل ان لم يقنعني بذلك صوت الكنيسة الجامعة" (أقوال الآباء الأوائل)*


*من الجدير بالذكر أن المسيح صاحب الشريعة ولكنه اكتفي بوضع مبادئها العامة وترك لرسله أن يبنوا علي اساسها(1كو 10:3_11) *
*بارشاد الروح القدس(أع 28:15)*

*وهو ما حدث مثلا في المجمع الرسولي الأول (سنة 53 م) واتفقوا علي مبادئ كتابية ةأرسلوا بها منشورا عاما للكنائس (أع 25:15_30) كما أرشدهم الله الي موضوع اختيار "الشمامسة" (أع 6:6).*


*المصدر *

*http://www.masi7i.com/index.pl/church_order?func=viewSubmission&sid=62&wid=101*


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

الصديق *Molka Molkan

اعيد و أكرر لك

**الأمر ليس هزيمة أو انتصار على الآخر** أو رد إعتبار*
​*
*
*الأمر أسمى من ذلك بكثير *​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 مايو 2010)

*باختصار يا عزيزي
صلاتنا للرب لا تخضع لوضع جسدي
بل تخضع لوضع روحي

يعني لا تفر اذا كنت واقف او جالس او ساجد او متكئ او او او

المهم ان تكون رافع قلبك للرب و خاضع له بالروح
و مستعد ان تسمع صوته

اما طريقة السجود

فسجود ابراهيم كان حالة خاصة
و ليس تشريع في الصلاه
الطقوس تضعها الكنيسة حسب رؤيتها

نسجد في بعض الصلوات و نقف في البعض الآخر
لكن هذه مجرد رؤية طقسية
لا علاقة لها بالفروض الكتابية​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

muslum قال:


> الصديق *molka molkan
> 
> اعيد و أكرر لك
> 
> ...




انا لا اهزم ولا انتصر 
فقط انا لا احب المراوغة لأنها ساحتي مع من يحبونها ويستخدموناها في مضيعة وقت الأخوة والأخوات البسطاء

فأنا لم اتخل الا بعد ما رأيت كلامك الأخير وانك تماطل !!!!!


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> *:download:*
> 
> التعب والضعف الانسانى البشرى
> 
> ...



لك افضل شكر على حسن الخلق و حسن الحوار

*ولكن أرى أنه لما الانسان يخاطب ربه ليس مثل ما يخاطب صديقه...*​*
فالميطانية أرى فيها الصح ..تحس أنك تخاطب طرف أسمى 
و أقوى و أعز و كل ماهو جميل... منك، إذا لا نتذلل لله الذي خلقك و احبك و صلب من اجلك (حسب دينكم) لمن سنتذلل؟
** 
ألبشر مثلنا؟؟ لا والله لن أفعلها و أنت أيضا..*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (7 مايو 2010)

سؤال حِبي

هل الله سوف توفيه حقه فى العبادة إذا سجدت بأى طريقة كانت ؟


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

عذرا للخطأ أرجو تصحيحه:

*إذا  لماذا  لا نتذلل لله الذي خلقك و احبك و  صلب من اجلك (حسب دينكم) لمن سنتذلل؟*


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

muslum قال:


> لك افضل شكر على حسن الخلق و حسن الحوار
> 
> *ولكن أرى أنه لما الانسان يخاطب ربه ليس مثل ما يخاطب صديقه...*​
> 
> ...


 


:download:

التذلل الى اللة فقط 
لا ولم ولن اتذلل بالسجود لغير اللة اخ مسلم 

لكن علانية السجود واستعراض السجود امر لا يضيف لحياتى الروحية اى عمق 


انت تتذلل الى اللة وليس ليراك الناس 
لانك تستوفى اجرك ان اخذتة من الناس 


شكرا لك اخ مسلم يشرفتى حوارك 
بس انا اخت ولست اخ على فكرة


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *باختصار يا عزيزي
> صلاتنا للرب لا تخضع لوضع جسدي
> بل تخضع لوضع روحي
> 
> ...



*جميل... لماذا لا تقتدي بابراهيم في سجوده هل ينهاك عن ذلك دينك؟. لا أضن ذلك*

*ان كنت تحب الله ستسعى لمرضاته مثل ابراهيم*​


----------



## asmicheal (7 مايو 2010)

muslum قال:


> *جميل... لماذا لا تقتدي بابراهيم في سجوده هل ينهاك عن ذلك دينك؟. لا أضن ذلك*​
> 
> 
> *ان كنت تحب الله ستسعى لمرضاته مثل ابراهيم*​


 

:download:

هل مرضاة اللة بالسجود 

اللة تعالى قدرة عندة ربوات ربوات الملائكة تسبحة وتسجد لة 

وسجودى لالهى حب وليس منظرة وفرض 

بقلب وسلوك الانسان كلة 
بنقاءة 
بتوبتة 
برحمتة 
بصدق مسيرتة للابدية وليس للارض والمادة اخ مسلم


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> التذلل الى اللة فقط
> لا ولم ولن اتذلل بالسجود لغير اللة اخ مسلم
> ...


 
:sami6:المعذرة في البداية لمناداتك أخ ولك منّي هذه:16_14_21:​ 
جميل دائما كلامك و الله أيتها الأخت ...​ 

*أنت في كنيسته و إن أراد شخص الاستعراض *​ 
*أو التباهي هذا شأنه*​


*# .................................. #​*​​​


----------



## muslum (7 مايو 2010)

*فلماذا لا تكون في الكنيسة و هي أولى بذلك 
لكونها أنقى و أطهر مكان لكم للصلاة**؟
 و تكونوا بين يدي ربكم*​


----------



## أَمَة (7 مايو 2010)

أخي مسلم المحبوب من الرب يسوع المسيح

سألت عن السجود والإخوة والأخوات ردوا وافاضوا بردودهم وقد أوضحوا لك معنى السجود.

لو كنت تفهم المسيحية وتستوعب مفهوم انها علاقة روحية مع الرب لأكتفيت بالأجوبة ولما استمريت في نقاش المفروض أن ينتهي مع الجواب الكامل.


لا ألومك لأنك نشأت على الحرف وليس على الروح. 

اليك الحوار الذي دار بين السيد المسيح (في أنجيل يوحنا 4) والمرأة السامرية التي كانت تستفهم منه عن المكان الذي ينبغي فيه السجود للرب:

قالت السامرية:

20 *آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ* *وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ*». 

أجابها يسوع وقال:

21 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا امْرَأَةُ صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ *تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ. *
22* أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ* *أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ* - لأَنَّ الْخلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ. 
23 وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ حِينَ* السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ*. 
24 *اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا*». 


علما أن السجود موجود في معظم الكنائس في الشرق والغرب ولكنه بأشكال مختلفة ليعبر عن السجود الروحي. 

ماذا ينقع السجود وحده إذا لم يتوافر فيه انسحاق القلب ؟ الشعور وحده بالمهابة أما عظمة الله لا يكفي لأن الناس تهاب الناس أيضا. ولعلك تفهم الآن المعنى الروحي منه. 

الرب يباركك


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2010)

*ُحذِفَت كل المشاركات *

*التى تحتوي على حوار شخصي وخارج الموضوع *

*كما تم تحرير كل الكلمات التي لا تليق بأدبيات القسم *

*رجاء من الجميع ....... لا تحولوا الموضوع لصراعات شخصية*


​


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2010)

muslum قال:


> *لماذا لا تسجدون لله بهذه الطريقة عندما تصلون؟ *
> *لماذا تصلون جالسين أو واقفين في الكنيسة؟*
> *لماذا لا تعملون به في الكنائس؟*
> *لماذا تجلسون على الكراسي الموجودة؟*


 

*طريقة السجود ليس لغير المسيحي *

*أن يتكلم عن تفاصيلها ... وإذا أراد الحديث عن أوضاع السجود *

*ليصبح أولاً مسيحيًا وبعدها نتشاور في تفاصيل أوضاع السجود ... حيث يكون داخل البيت المسيحي *

*فمن حق أصحاب البيت فقط مشاورة مواضيع تخص حياتهم مع الله *


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2010)

أمة قال:


> أخي مسلم المحبوب من الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> سألت عن السجود والإخوة والأخوات ردوا وافاضوا بردودهم وقد أوضحوا لك معنى السجود.
> 
> ...


 


*شكرًا أختنا أمة *​ 
*على ردك الكتابي الموضوعي الهادف *​ 
*بعيدًا عن أي تشتيت للموضوع ..... ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## fredyyy (7 مايو 2010)

*ُيغلق *

*لعدم التشتيت ولتمام الإجابة على السؤال المطروح *


----------

